# Johnson's Livery Stable - Black & White



## KenL (Feb 16, 2010)

This is another 19x13 print (without the digital frame) for the art/frame store that is diplaying some of my work.
They much rather have black & white, and I print on Epson Velvet Fine Art Paper. 
I'll get some photos of all these framed and hung at the store when they are all up.

This is from Columbia, California, which is a ghost town and part of the state park system. I visited there a few years ago.


----------

